# I'm headed your way



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

On Sunday may 1st im moving to Cape Coral from Maryland. Im excited about the move and the new fishing opportunities to come. I have read about fishing the causeway or Sanibel beaches, of course I will try some canals too. As strange as it may seem I really want to catch jack crevalle. Tarpon, goliath grouper, and sharks and snook are high on my list too, but seeing footage of schooled up jacks on topwater has me pumped!

Are there any places on shore to catch jacks? Or better by boat? In MD the bluefish school up and chase bait to the surface, is that a common occurrence or do i have to be right place right time? Any info for any fish or the area in general is greatly appreciated


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck and congrats on the move man! Thinking about heading south to Tampa at the end of the year as well! Two fish top my list, sheepshead and pompanos! Never caught Jacks before, heard some people enjoy eating them, but most don't. I prefer to eat what I catch, so my target fish will remain the eatin' type! Keep us posted on the move tho -- you can let me know how things are done in FL and fishing conditions before I come down


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Good move greasemonkey54. With that move you might have added 8 years to your life. Yes the jacks bust the water feeding just like the blues in MD. IMO, no special place for braking jacks. It just happens, and you will see it if you fish enough. You are in a great fishing area. Enjoy, I did for the last 15 years. Back in MD. now.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I hope to head out soon


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Check out Big Carlos Pass at Lovers Key and Blind Pass. 2 very good passes. For what you are looking to catch you will want to fish around the bridges. The caseway is rather shallow. I'll be posting for people to fish with when I come down the week of June 17. I mainly target sharks. If you would like to meet up let me know. I'll be fishing sanibel at the lighthouse, lovers key, blind pass, Bonita beach and Naples. If you do not have the heavier gear no worries I have plenty.


----------

